# Hog wild hunting preserve



## GOTTABKB (Feb 10, 2009)

me and my friend had a real good time hunting this 
saturday afternoon with Chris 478-290-0485hogwildhuntingga.com
he runs a great operation and can accommodate a working mans budget. we killed two meat hogs,we took one with a bow and one with hog dogs.


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 10, 2009)

Did they do the processing for you or did you take it some place?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2009)

Now thats a KNIFE.............nice job guys. 
 Heck I dont even mind you pluggin your buddy's little gig, so long as you keep posting cool pictures like that


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 10, 2009)

nice hogs! congrats


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hog Wild*

Chris runs a jam up job and he is the nicest guy you could ever meet. My son absolutely loves him. He killed his first hog with Chris back a few years ago and it was the best day I had in the field up to that point. We have been back three times since the first trip and going again on March 1. Each time is more exciting than the last and my son at this point would be happy just going to hang out with Chris. Here are few pics from our hunts.  My son’s first hog was a big one and had some great cutters on him. Dropped that first one with a 22 Hornet NEF rifle. I bet that hog anywhere else would have cost me over 4-500 dollars. Chris will make sure you have a great experience and you are right when you say he has a set up so a work-in man can come in and have a good time and not break the bank. We enjoy it every time we go and look forward to many more trips with Chris. 

couldnt get the pictures to work. theya re good though. may post on a new thread. Be looking. 

 Also to mention as well this guy and my son hit it off so well that when I went turkey hunting with him last year he sent me home with my sons first dog. One of his hog dog pups. Believe me when I tell you this is one great guy to get to know. No complaints here. Thoroughly enjoy my self each and every time. Lookin forward to March 1.


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Feb 10, 2009)

goin down sat the 21st !


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Feb 23, 2009)

great place   chris is a real good guy   hands down  had a good time


----------



## mattech (Feb 23, 2009)

i went a couple years ago when he was first starting, there was ten of us and we all got a hog, he even worked with my cousin on price because of size of trophy and what was what. super great guy and all his buddies that came buy just to hang out and fellowship. for someone who doesnt have the resources or the wallet. but still want to take a hog, this is definatley the place.


----------



## redneckacorn (Feb 24, 2009)

Where is he located?


----------



## Jcon87 (Feb 24, 2009)

Im excited booked a hunt for the 8th.


----------



## bayedup89 (Feb 24, 2009)

*hog hunting*

he is located outside of dublin georgia! im a guide at hog wild preserve and its always a pleasure hanging out with the hunters!


----------

